# Average shoe size for 18mth old?



## Lulu

Just out of curiosity what shoes size did your LO have/has at 18 months.

The dude has his feet measured yesterday and he's a size 7! I'm thinking this is quite big for his age but I could be wrong. For weight and height he is 88cm and 28lbs so over all he is in proportion - just at the top-ish end of the quartiles.

Don't know where he gets it from either - me and daddy are both around 5ft 3/4. I've got a feeling my son is going to be towering above us by the time he's 6 :dohh::wacko:


----------



## wannabemommy1

I work at a shoe store and can say from a professional point of view that there is no average size. I have had 2yr olds with size 5 feet and one with a size 8. It all depends on the child and genetics.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't know about average, but Ruby is 19m and a size 6. She's about 84cm and 26lb.


----------



## indy and lara

Emma is almost 18m. She is a 3 1/2 in shoes. She is 26lb and not sure of height but pretty tall. She just has tiny feet!


----------



## sparkle_1979

ruby is 14 months and a size 2 x


----------



## New2Bumps

Ethan is a size 3.5 and is nearly 12m


----------



## polo_princess

Brooke was a size 4 back at 18mo, and now at 24mo she is a 5 :)


----------



## v2007

Katie is 20 months and a 5.5f in Clarks.

V xxx


----------



## Cheesepuff

Alex is 18 months and 5.5 as well


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Joshua is wearing 4.5f but measured 5f at Clarksville last week. But they said his 4.5 are fine.. They must measure with lots of growing room


----------



## Ratty

The good news is that after 2 there feet seem to stop growing so fast. My son was also in a size 7 around 20 months and is now wearing a size 8 at 2 1/2.


----------



## Barbles

My daughter had size 4 feet at 10 months old lol and now at 2 weeks off being three she is nearly a size 11!!!!
Never seen such mahoosive feet on a child so young lol.
The only problem I find is that the shoes in that size tend to be for me too 'old' with little heels etc but I suppose they are for like 6 years old. With boys you wont have that problem lol.


----------



## Blah11

I think Amelie was a size 3? She's a size 4 now at 23 months.


----------



## sapphire20

Olivia is 19months and just gone into a size 4........I also dont think it depends on the size of child either because olivia is very tall way above average but has tiny feet!


----------



## letia659

Zander is a size US 6 think that's 5.5 UK is that right? He is 13 months so Im guessing he will be a 7 US by 18 months...Jacob had the big feet he is 6 and in a 2 boys now but he was born a size 3 :wacko: the ultrasound tech was amazed when she measured his foot just before I had him :lol:


----------



## kiki

Caidan is almost 18 months and a Clarks size 3.5. He is such a wee scone!! 

xxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Harvey is 18 months and just about ready for a size 7.He is aboout 26lb something.xx


----------



## Mynx

Evie is nearly 13 months and is a size 2-3 in baby shoes atm... her feet are quite chubby tho, the top part of her feet is quite high so it's really difficult getting shoes that fit her atm. She also has a tendancy to scrunch up her toes when you're trying to get shoes on them so it's almost impossible to get her feet in them! :haha:


----------



## lylasmummy

Lyla is 18 months and is a Clarks 3G. Cant get her in walkers yet cos they dont do em so small :dohh:


----------



## huggybear

My lo is a clarks 7.5 H, 32lbs but not sure on his height, he is very tal and fits 2-3yr clothes!! I do find it difficult to find nice shoes in this size.


----------



## Boothh

jesse is a 3.5H but because his feet are so broad he is in a 4H & he is 16months x


----------



## Poppeteer

Uh oooooh

My daughter is 20 months old and has size 8G feet!!!!!! :wacko:

Honestly, she definitely takes after my oh, as she fits size 3-4 years clothes..... She is going to be soooooo tall 

I on the other hand have size 3 feet, and am 5 ft 2 :haha:


----------



## loopdido

Nathan was size 4 at around 18 months, he was a 7 at around 3 and is now a 10 at almost 5.

Mirren is size 3 at 12 months


----------



## Lulu

Thanks for everyone's replies! It's so interesting to find out all the different sizes and ages. 

I just can't believe how quickly my little man is growing!! At this rate he'll be taller than me by the time he's 3 LOL!


----------



## Sophie1205

Leo was between a 4 and 5 at 18 months x


----------



## caggimedicine

Harry is still in a 4.5 shoe size! I have his feet measured every month but they've always been small.


----------



## Rah

Isobelle is size 4 at 18/19 months


----------



## Nimoo

shakiels a 5.5 at 20months x


----------



## Novbaby08

Harley wore a 7.5 at 18 months and now at almost 25 months shes an 8


----------



## sabby52

Dec wore a 5 at 18 months, a 7 at 2 and now at 3 he is wearing a 8/8.5


----------



## Blah11

lylasmummy said:


> Lyla is 18 months and is a Clarks 3G. Cant get her in walkers yet cos they dont do em so small :dohh:

they start at size 3 dont they?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla is a 5.5g at 16 months old. I thought clarks started at 3 too


----------



## LunaRose

Jayden is 18 months and a size 7G!


----------



## amie-leigh

morgan is 16 months and just gone into a 4g in clarks
my local clarks only had cruisers in 3's no proper walkers until 4s but someone told me the bigger clarks do walkers in size 3s


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets just gone into 4's :) she was a size 3g for until a few weeks ago haha

shes quite short though, 79cm (after growing 3 cm in a week :lol:)


----------



## sarah0108

Blah11 said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> Lyla is 18 months and is a Clarks 3G. Cant get her in walkers yet cos they dont do em so small :dohh:
> 
> they start at size 3 dont they?Click to expand...

Harriets walkers were a 3g. Purple sparkly ones :haha:


----------



## lcside

Erin is 29 months and is a 5G, I think she has small feet. xx


----------



## Jacks

Maiya is 14 months, 33 inches tall, size 4.5g in shoes and when last weighed at 11months she was 27lbs, but has lost a little weight since starting walking :)


----------



## Panda_Ally

Holly is 22 months and a size 5, sorry dont know height and weight is 1st 13lbs


----------



## Blah11

Amelies first walking shoes were petasils £50 odd though :shock: She was only a size 2.5E so needed to go to an independant shop for them.


----------



## ellismum

Size 5 at 18 months x


----------



## Emma 21

it is big but so is my son aaron he is 2 years 3 months, he has shoe size 9, he is 92 cm and 2 and a half stone xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is size 5 Clarks 1st walkers. Size 5 cruisers didnt fit as he has chubby feet :haha:


----------



## Blah11

Got Amelie new shoes today, she's still a 4F at 2 :)


----------



## firstprincess

size 3 at 14 months x


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Evie is 32 months and a size 6 :)


----------



## MissCherry15

My daughter Lilly-Mae has size 6/7 feet and isnt one and a half yet!!
She is really tall and very heavy with big feet. but not fat :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hallie was a size 5-6 at 18 months.

She is now in size 8's.


----------



## britt1986

Bryson is 14 months old and is in a size 6 shoe. He has really big feet and is very tall also. He is about 35in now.


----------

